# Radon ZR Team 6.0 oder 7.0?



## Biker-04-1986 (31. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche ein neues Tourenbike und weiß nicht wirklich welches ich nehmen soll.

Anfang des Jahres habe ich mir ein Radon Stage 5.0 gekauft (2010er Modell). An dem habe ich noch die Bremsen auf Avid Code (203/185) geändert und bin super zufrieden.

Bis jetzt hatte ich als zweites Bike ein Bulls 3.8 Disk für lange Touren mit viel Gepäck. Das Bike ist nun so langsam in die Jahre gekommen und es muss was neues her. Nun ist meine Frage welches ist sinnvoller. Das günstigere 6.0 oder eher das 7.0? Das Problem ist, ich kann die Gabeln nicht einschätzen, Reba und Recon. Die Reba habe ich am Stage und finde sie toll, aber wieviel schlechter ist die Recon. Der Einsatzbereich des Bikes ist überwiegend auf Radwegen und Waldautobahnen zu suchen, halt lange Strecken um quer durch Deutschland zu kommen. Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt sind die Laufräder. Sind die XT wesentlich stabiler? Ich hatte am Bulls immer das Problem, das spätestens nach 2000 km Anhängerbetrieb die Speichen gebrochen sind. Also muss was haltbares her. Allerdings war am Bulls nur Alivio Qualität verbaut.

Der dritte Punkt ist die Rahmenhöhe. Bis jetzt hatte ich 21 Zoll und fand das für die langen Strecken super (Bin nur 1,75 m groß). Dadurch das ich mit dem Ding eher selten im Gelände unterwegs bin tendiere ich auch wieder zu einem großen Rahmen, für mich ist nur die Frage 20 oder 22 Zoll.

Was empfehlt ihr mir?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## JDanian75 (31. August 2011)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Das günstigere 6.0 oder eher das 7.0? Das Problem ist, ich kann die Gabeln nicht einschätzen, Reba und Recon. Die Reba habe ich am Stage und finde sie toll, aber wieviel schlechter ist die Recon. Der Einsatzbereich des Bikes ist überwiegend auf Radwegen und Waldautobahnen zu suchen, halt lange Strecken um quer durch Deutschland zu kommen.



Meine Frau und ich haben uns vor einigen Wochen beide Modelle gekauft. Sie das 6er und ich das 7er. Wir beide haben ungefähr das selbe Gewicht und das Gabelsetup wurde auch entsprechend so eingestellt. Ich persönlich finde die Reba irgendwie agiler, die Recon eher zäh. 



Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt sind die Laufräder. Sind die XT wesentlich stabiler? Ich hatte am Bulls immer das Problem, das spätestens nach 2000 km Anhängerbetrieb die Speichen gebrochen sind. Also muss was haltbares her. Allerdings war am Bulls nur Alivio Qualität verbaut.



Kann ich leider nichts zu sagen.



Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Der dritte Punkt ist die Rahmenhöhe. Bis jetzt hatte ich 21 Zoll und fand das für die langen Strecken super (Bin nur 1,75 m groß). Dadurch das ich mit dem Ding eher selten im Gelände unterwegs bin tendiere ich auch wieder zu einem großen Rahmen, für mich ist nur die Frage 20 oder 22 Zoll.



Puh... also ich bin jetzt 172cm groß mit einer Schritthöhe von 82cm. Ich habe mich aufgrund des Oberrohrs und der Sitzposition für das 18" entschieden. Bei der nächst höheren Größe war das Oberrohr im Stand gefährlich nah an den Weichteilen und ich saß zu gestreckt darauf.
Das alles ist aber Geschmackssache. Vielleicht bietet sich dir die Möglichkeit die Rahmengrößen vor Ort zu testen?

Vorsicht bei dem 7.0er und den Formula RX Bremsen. Es gibt hier zahlreiche Threads über Quietschen, Rubbeln, Knacken, Knarzen, etc...
Fakt ist, man bekommt das Problem in den Griff, auch *ohne *Austausch der Bremsscheibe.
Dazu bitte folgenden Thread beachten - ich verlinke hier direkt mal auf meine Antwort.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8671536&postcount=7

Man benötigt nicht mal ausgeprägtes handwerkliches Geschick.

LG
Ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-04-1986 (31. August 2011)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort, aber es kommt sowieso eine Avid Elixir R dran, deshalb ist das nicht so schlimm welche bremse verbaut wurde.


----------



## blubbblubb (31. August 2011)

Muss es unbedingt ein gefedertes MTB für dieses Anwendungsgebiet sein? Für solche Touren fahre ich deutlich lieber ein starres Rad mit vernünftiger Ladekapazität.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (31. August 2011)

Ja, es soll ein solches Fahrrad sein, weil man dann am Urlaubsort auch mal den Schritt ins Gelände wagen kann, bzw. gehen Rad-/Wanderwege auch mal durch den Wald und über Schotterwege. Spätestens da bin ich froh wenn es gefedert ist. Ich sage nur Rennsteig...


----------



## PeKaWe (31. August 2011)

Da Radon mir gerade telefonisch das 7.0 für 849,- angeboten hat würde ich das nehmen, schon allein wegen der Gabel. 

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (31. August 2011)

Das steht auch so bei H&S auf der Website, also normal. Ich möchte aber die technischen Unterschiede wissen, bzw. ob es sich bei meinem Fahrprofil lohnt.


----------



## PeKaWe (1. September 2011)

Hi,

wieder was gelernt. Bei Radon stand noch 899,-.
Ich persÃ¶mlich wÃ¼rde das 7.0 nehmen, woe gesagt schon wegen der Gabel. Ich finde die Reba spricht besser an (Losbrechmoment) und dÃ¤mpft auch geschmeidiger.

Bremse ist fÃ¼r Dich egal, willst ja umbauen.
Reifen und Nabe sind am 7er besser, aber ich glaube bei deinem Einsatzzweck ist das vernachlÃ¤ssigbar. Reifen tauscht man eh frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter und die Deore-Naben funktionieren und halten.

Da die LaufrÃ¤der die gleichen Speichen und Felgen verwenden ist der Unterschied nicht so hoch und die von dir beschriebenen Probleme mit Speichenbruch sind nahezu unabhÃ¤ngig von der Nabe.

Bleibt am Ende wieder nur die Gabel. Und da musst Du wissen ob es Dir das wert ist.
FÃ¼r deinen Einsatz "reicht" die Recon auf jeden Fall auch (sowas fahren ja genug Leute auch ganz ohne Federung), mehr Komfort bietet die Reba. Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich Ã¼ber die Recon nichts sagen, Ã¼ber die Reba nur gutes. In 4 Jahren 1 mal Service, innen gereinigt (15â¬) und funzt super.

Ach ja, 21" bei 1,75? Das sind ja Rennradabmessungen. Bin 1,87m und fahre ein 17,5" Fully. Ist halt das andere Extrem. Ich bin bei 22" auf jeden Fall Skeptisch. 
Wenn ich von 85cm SchritthÃ¶he ausgehe, was bei 1,75 schon Ã¼ber'm Schnitt sein dÃ¼rfte komme ich auf eine RahmenhÃ¶he von ca 19".
Da dein Ziel ja scheinbar mehr Touren sind als grÃ¶beres GelÃ¤nde, und das ZR Team ohnehin nicht zu langgestreckt ist klingen 20" fÃ¼r mich gut, zu mal Du ja grÃ¶Ãere Bikes gewÃ¶hnt bist.

GruÃ.
Peter


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (1. September 2011)

Danke erstmal für deine Einschätzung!

Das mit der Rahmengröße ist so ne Sache, ich finde es gut auf langen Strecken einen großen Rahmen zu fahren. Deshalb hatte ich auch nur bei Rahmengrößen für Trekkingräder geschaut, dort kommen bei mir genau diese 21 Zoll raus. Nur ist hat die Frage 22 oder 20 nehmen. Da das ZR Team ja schon so konstruiert ist, das man relativ aufrecht sitzt, würde ich gern das nehmen, wo die Haltung wieder ein bisschen gestreckter wird, also das 22 Zoll, oder? 

Wahrscheinlich muss ich mir dann irgendwann nocheinmal einen anderen Laufradsatz zu legen, welcher Anhänger und viel Gepäck aushält.


----------



## s4shhh (1. September 2011)

Ich habe ein ZR Team 7.0 in 18" und bin 1,78m groß.
Das passt perfekt, zwar wären 20" möglich gewesen, jedoch dann fürs Gelände eher bescheiden.


----------



## Django999 (1. September 2011)

Bin Nutzer eines Radon ZR Team 7.0 (Bj. 2010) 
Würde Dir keinesfalls zu einen 22 Zoll Rahmen raten.
Ich bin 190 cm groß und habe einen 22 Zoll Rahmen der mir auch paßt.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das Dir ein 22iger Freude machen kann.
Noch etwas: die Bremse habe ich auf eine Shimano XT getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (1. September 2011)

ich bin 1,75 und habe das 6.0 auch in 18"


----------



## PeKaWe (2. September 2011)

Hi.

Ich weiß nicht ob es sinnvoll ist nach der Größe für ein Trekkingrad zu schauen und sich dann ein MTB in der Größe zu kaufen. Du vergleichst halt hier reine Rahmenhöhen es ist aber eine komplett ander Geometrie.

Wenn Du es lieber lang gestreckt magst gibt es ja auch noch das ZR Race.

Ich glaube nicht, dass Du einen anderen Laufradsatz brauchst. Ich meine, dass sind Laufräder mit denen man einen Alpencross im Gelände fahren kann, bei 100lg Fahrergewicht + Gepäck, die Sprünge und Drops aushalten, auch wenn der Fahrer kein Fahrtechnikgenie isr. Die sollten mit etwas Gepäck klar kommen, und der Hänger sollte das Laufrad auch nicht so sehr belasten. 
Halt daruf achten, dass Du die Laufräder, wenn sie mal einen Schlag haben sollten, rechtzeitig nachzentrieren lässt, von jemandem der das auch kann.

@Dajango999: Bremsen wollte er ja eh wechseln und ich denke gegen die Elixir R. Wenn man da die Hebel festsetzt bevor man das Bike legt oder auf den Kopf stellt ist die unproblematissch.

Gud's Nächtle.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (2. September 2011)

Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe, es geht hier nur um die Rahmengröße 20 Zoll oder 22 Zoll. 

Wenn sich jemand 18 Zoll kauft bei 1,80 m Größe und damit durchs Gelände ackert, dann ist das doch OK und auch sinnvoll den kleinen Rahmen zu nehmen. Aber ich habe einen anderen Einsatzzweck für das Fahrrad. Wenn ich ins Gelände will nehme ich mein Fully (Radon Stage 5.0 mit verstärkter Bremsanlage -> Avid Code 203/185). 

Es geht hier einfach darum das ich mit dem Fahrrad Langstrecke fahre. Hier werden auch andere Reifen aufgezogen, welche fürs Gelände nicht taugen, aber gut abrollen und einen super Pannenschutz haben. Wenn ich 30 kg hinten und 15 kg vorn + Hänger habe, habe ich keine Lust zu flicken. Aber es ist immer noch die Frage auf welchen sitzt man gestreckter 20 Zoll oder 22 Zoll? 

Das ZR Race scheidet aus, weil die Sitzhaltung für 3 Wochen Radtour, über 2000 km und 20000 hm einfach ungeeignet ist. Hier mal ein Foto von meiner Ausrüstung.


----------



## s4shhh (2. September 2011)

Meiner Logik nach müsstest du auf dem 22" Rad gestrecker sitzen, jedoch wird das dort mit der Schrittlänge wohl echt problematisch.
Du musst wohl wirklich mal beide Rahmen testen, 22" halte ich für wirklich zu groß.
20" sollte für dich ideal sein bei dem Einsatzzweck.
Es kommt nicht immer auf die Größe an


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (2. September 2011)

Ich habe derzeit ein 21 Zoll, siehe Bilder, deshalb meine Frage dazu, aber ich glaube ich werde mich dann für 20 entscheiden.


----------



## Django999 (2. September 2011)

Bist Du Dir sicher das es mit den Gepäckträger funzt.Habe für mein ZR Team 7.0 nur eine prov. Lösung Sattelrohrträger (nur für leichter Gepäck)
gefunden. Warum eigentlich kein Reiserad gibt es doch auch in 26 Zoll ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-04-1986 (2. September 2011)

Trekkingräder haben für mich zu kleine Räder und ich bekomme keine große Bremse dran. (Gewicht bei der letzten Reise 74 kg + ich selbst) Das Material muss ein bisschen fürs Grobe sein. Und wenn ich am Urlaubsort bin, dann möchte ich dort auch mal ne Runde im Gelände drehen können, deshalb fahre ich ja in die Alpen =)


----------



## PeKaWe (2. September 2011)

Wow, Du hast es ja gut vor.

18" hätte ich Dir auch nicht empfohlen. Nicht für den Einsatz.
Wenn Du jetzt 21" hast stellt sich doch erstmal die Frage wie Du die derzeitige Sitzposition empfindest. Zu klein? Zu kurz? Genau richtig?
Auf der (grottig langsamen) Radon-Site findest Du die genauen Abmessungen der Räder und Rahmengrößen. Da könntest Du mal mit den Abmessungen deines jetzigen Rades Vergleichen. Damit weißt Du zwar noch nicht genau wie sich das Rad anfühlt, aber es ist ein Anhaltspunkt.
Was leider auf der Site fehlt sind Angaben zur Vorbaulänge. Mit der kann man ja auch noch ein wenig spielen.

Aber egal was und wie viel wir hier schreiben, wir sind nicht Du. Du musst halt einfach mal drauf sitzen.
Wäre toll wenn hier im Forum jemand aus deiner Nähe wäre der ein ZR in 20" oder 22" sein Eigen nennt, wo Du mal probesitzen könntest.

Hast Du dich schon zwischen 6.0 und 7.0 entschieden?

Grüße.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (2. September 2011)

Die Sitzposition ist jetzt so ziemlich optimal und deshalb sollte sie wieder so ähnlich werden.

Ich werde aufgrund der besseren Gabel das 7.0 nehmen.


----------



## dirtydevil1 (2. September 2011)

Also grundsätzlich würde ich dir auch zu 20" raten wegen der Schritthöhe, sonst kann es schon mal weh tun ... 
Das ZR Team hat einen Rahmen mit aufrechter Sitzposition (für ein Hardtail eine sehr aufrechte) und deshalb würde ich dir eig. zu einem ZR Race raten.


----------



## blubbblubb (2. September 2011)

Eins mal vorweg: du schleppst viel zu viel Zeugs mit dir rum! Auf einer Radreise, egal wie lange sie dauert bin ich wie folgt unterwegs: 





Gepäckoptimierung ist am Anfang das schwierigste an Fernreisen mit dem Fahrrad  Oben auf dem Foto habe ich incl. Zelt und Feldküche alles nötige dabei. Manchmal führe ich zusätzlich noch einen kompakten Klappstuhl mit 

Zudem sind die Rahmen von normalen Hardtails nicht für solche Zuladungen ausgelegt. Je nach Fahrergewicht sind die zulässigen 120kg sehr schnell überschritten und dann wars das mit Gewährleistung und Herstellergarantie...

Ich würde mir auch Gedanken über einen vernünftigen federgabeltauglichen Frontgepäckträger z.B. von www.tubus.com machen. Du erhöhst gerade dort die ungefederte Masse an einer schlechten Stelle. So wie du derzeit fährst könntest du dir die Federung auch gleich sparen.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (3. September 2011)

Du scheinst das Bild falsch zu interpretieren. Der Frontgepäckträger hängt unterhalb der Federung, dadurch kann ich den kompletten Federweg nutzen. Das hat sich auf meinen Touren eigentlich immer ganz gut gemacht und ich würde es auch so lassen.

Das mit dem Gepäck ist immer so eine Sache was man mit nimmt. Ich leiste mir z.B. den Luxus ein großes Zelt mit zu nehmen. Wenn ich 3 Wochen unterwegs bin will ich keines haben wo ich mit Gepäck geradeso rein passe. Als Vorteil hat es sich immer erwiesen, das ich z.B. auch bei Regen kochen kann (großes Vorzelt) wo die anderen Radler in ihrem Zelt saßen und gezwungen waren nichts zu tun. Außerdem ist das eine Frage des Komforts. 

Desweiteren habe ich nicht nur Radkleidung mit. Wenn ich unterwegs bin möchte ich mir auch ml was ansehen und da mag ich nicht in Radkleidung durch Museen und ähnliches gehen.  

Dann ist immer eine komplette Video und Fotoausrüstung mit dabei...

Man kommt dann auf das Gewicht. Und mein Fahrrad ist nicht überladen, deshalb habe ich den Anhänger. Ich brauche dafür dann halt gute Komponenten unm das gezogen und auch wieder gebremst zu bekommen.


----------



## blubbblubb (3. September 2011)

Genau an der Aufhängung liegt das Problem... Stichwort ist hier die Erhöhung der ungefederten Masse. Die Federung wird dadurch in ihrer Funktion sehr stark eingeschränkt. 

Hier kannst du einen Gepäckträger für Federgabeln sehen: http://www.tubus.com/de/suspension-carriers/swing


Ich habe auch immer ein 2 1/2 Personenzelt dabei und im Vordach hat zur Not sogar das Rad platz  "Zivilklamotten" müssen natürlich auch mit, was wäre ein Urlaub denn wenn man nur in den Radsachen rumlaufen müsste... War bei mir und den meisten die ich kenne eine sehr lange Optimierungsphase... `Dafür fällt außer einer DSLR mit Obj. die weitere Videoausrüstung bei mir weg.

Darf ich fragen wie dein Systemgewicht mit Hänger ist? Und welche Wege und Tagesdistanzen du damit im Schnitt fahren kannst?


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (3. September 2011)

Klar kannst du das Fragen.

Fahrrad mit Gepäck und Anhänger wiegen 74 kg + ich nochmal mit 65 kg. Ich war auf der Tour 2204 km und 21000 hm gefahren. Die Tour ging von Thüringen an den Bodensee, von dort zum Großglockner, dort ohne Gepäck hoch auf 2500 m, dann weiter zum Königssee und wieder heim. das ganze in 21 Tagen mit 2 Ruhetagen. Die max Km Leistung lag bei 162 km und 1700 hm. Meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag bei 17 km/h, was aber durch Karten lesen, verfahren usw. negativ beeinflusst war.

Den Gepäckträger kenne ich und ich mag ihn überhaupt nicht, gerade weil der das Gepäck mitfedert. Lässt sich nach meiner Ansicht nicht gut fahren.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (4. September 2011)

http://de-rec-fahrrad.de/_media/technik/rahmenmasse/messen-schema01.png

Hier mal die Angaben zu meinem Rahmen.

Strecke A-B = 60 cm
Strecke A-C = 59 cm
Strecke A-E = 17,5 cm
Strecke B-D = 53 cm
Strecke D-G = 41 cm

Was ist also günstiger für mich um eine ähnliche Geo zu erreichen? Die Winkelangaben kann ich leider nicht messen.


----------



## Gekko (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo..ich habe auch gerade ein Problem mit der Rahmengröße eines ZR Teams 2012.

Ich bin 178cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83cm.Heute kam das Bike an..aber es wirkt irgendwie zu kurz.Ich habe auch ein Slide in 18 Zoll.Das passt mit gekröpfter Sattelstütze und 100ter Vorbau.

Das Slide ist aber von Mitte zu Mitte noch ein cm länger.Ausserdem hat es aber auch einen Sitzwinkel von 74° im Vergleich mit dem Team von 73°. 

Weiß hier vielleicht einer wie das 20 Zoll ausfällt???Vor allem die Überstandshöhe wäre wichtig!!!

Das Bike soll übrigens zum Training für leichtes bis mittleres Gelände genutzt werden.Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich die Reba dann später von 100mm auf 120mm umbaue.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hangtime (7. Oktober 2012)

Probier mal nen Cube LTD. Hab ich auch gemacht. Der Rahmen ist eigentlich so ziemlich identisch...


----------

